# A couple drawings of Betta tanks



## Imacrazyfishlady (Jul 21, 2014)

View attachment 399034


Just my attempt at drawing a couple betta tanks and one failed betta face. Oh we'll I tried right?:|:|:|


----------



## Imacrazyfishlady (Jul 21, 2014)

The top left one is very similar to my tank.


----------

